# Keeley goes multi for NAMM



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

http://www.effectsdatabase.com/model/keeley/workstation/tone









http://www.effectsdatabase.com/model/keeley/workstation/mod








http://www.effectsdatabase.com/model/keeley/workstation/delay


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Woah! Cool! I only own one Keeley pedal, but I love it to bits.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I bet that OD/Compressor pedal is great sounding.


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Those look epic. Damn reasonable pricing too.


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Those look epic. Damn reasonable pricing too.


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Echo echo echo... sorry for the double post all.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

Seems like an old idea. Because it's Keeley it'll sell well but with all the digital multis out there this just seems dated.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

just noticed that the MOD version has 8 echo/delay effects BUT it looks like you can set up and play JUST ONE at a time.

Someone really should go back to the drawing board cause that's just silly.
G.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Most delay pedals that have 16 delays let you use one at a time...


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Budda said:


> Most delay pedals that have 16 delays let you use one at a time...


most delay pedals don't pretend to be multi effects pedals.
A multi effects pedal that isnt is useless to me.
G.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

GTmaker said:


> just noticed that the MOD version has 8 echo/delay effects BUT it looks like you can set up and play JUST ONE at a time.
> 
> Someone really should go back to the drawing board cause that's just silly.
> G.


Chances are pretty good that it has one FV-1 chip in it ( http://www.spinsemi.com/products.html ), and just adjusts the parameters of the chip. The FV-1 is a dedicated single-effect chip not a general purpose DSP being asked to do multiple concurrent tasks.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

It is a multi effect, it can run 3 effects at once. Just not 3 delays at once. Buy a big delay for that job then


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

garrettdavis275 said:


> Those look epic. Damn reasonable pricing too.


Where did you see prices? I just see the Juan's page of Namm stuff


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

bzrkrage said:


> Where did you see prices? I just see the Juan's page of Namm stuff


It's up on Keeley's site.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

GTmaker said:


> just noticed that the MOD version has 8 echo/delay effects BUT it looks like you can set up and play JUST ONE at a time.
> 
> Someone really should go back to the drawing board cause that's just silly.
> G.


That's the Mod Station. There's also a Super Mod Station that has Mod 1, Mod 2 and a Tap switch. That would be the one I'm interested in, as it seems like you can run 2 Mod effects at once, both tapped-in!

Hell, the Tone Station, Super Mod Station and Delay Station combined would make for a very nice, tidy and versatile board!


----------

